

Ask HN: How do you effectively manage remote/telecommuting programmers? - delinka

In light of the recent headline[1] (and due to my own personal interest), I'd like to revive this Ask HN post[2] that didn't get much commentary. Those wanting to startup "lean and mean" could benefit from some real discussion on this topic.<p>If you are managing remote workers, what tools are you using to stay on top of things? How do you require your team members to report their status? Do you keep your team members socialized? Tell us about what worked and what didn't.<p>As a remote worker, what's your take on how your projects are managed? Do you feel like you're getting the support you need? Do you get enough social time with co-workers? Do you socialize online or in person? Any suggestions for improving the telecommute experience?<p>1 - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2463240
2 - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1995354
======
gotphp
I am a remote worker and manage remote workers. I use hivedesk.com to make
sure that my remote workers are doing what I pay them to do. In addition, I
use hivedesk.com support the hours that I bill my boss too. It works great
both ways. Check it out.

------
dustismo
Fine grained tasks (at least to start out). Keep fairly constant contact via
IM and email. Always talk on the phone at the first sign of a misunderstanding

------
avstraliitski
I usually manage remote workers with a clear spec and a timeframe. If they
fail, I offer help and a few chances. After that, their work is reallocated
elsewhere and they are fired. This keeps people a little more
engaging/realistic with estimates than the 'black hole and hope for the best'
model.

~~~
ra
Also it's important to use a good ticketing system, and allocate small units
of work... i.e. each ticket should take less than a day to complete. To start
with, anyway.

